# My mind is blown



## momo608 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you! Thank You!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 24, 2016)

A big thanks to the CABE crew for making this possible,much appreciated !


----------



## momo608 (Jan 24, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> A big thanks to the CABE crew for making this possible,much appreciated !




Here I thought the whole thing was being ignored. I'm sure this new forum will do well and attract new members. I have several very cool projects in the works so this is great.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 24, 2016)

Bitchen. What year is that conti?


----------



## momo608 (Jan 24, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Bitchen. What year is that conti?



1962, I bought it from a planet close to the sun, at least it looks that way. The bike is or was radiant red, I was surprised when I got that it wasn't 
coppertone.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow that looks great.  Don't see them that early to often.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow!!! What a difference!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2016)

Here's my late 1961 Radiant Red Conti Tourist. OG for the most part, missing the plastic fenders. Most of you have already seen this, but what the heck, this is a new Cabe section.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 24, 2016)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 24, 2016)

Here is my 65 Super Sport. Told this story before but this was listed as a 73 but I knew better so off I went to get it. Saw a seat bag in the ad and thought it was a leather Schwinn one but was disappointed to see it was a plastic bag. Oh well.  Got home and found out it was a collectable Hunt Wilde bag so off to ebay and when it sold that turned it into a $5 Super Sport!!

Working on the bicentennial now, had it a while but kept getting pushed back. Dirtiest paint I have ever seen. Schwinn white bikes seem to do that.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks! The funny thing is I was looking for a bike to paint Violet. I gambled on this being a newer bike Violet appropriate, it wasn't so to make the best out of the situation and painted it radiant green. I put way too much money in this bike. I need to give Pastor Bob a big thanks for the NOS chainring.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 25, 2016)

That is a real beauty momo608,that NOS chainring was a great find.I like violet,but I think the green was a good choice for that one.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 25, 2016)

Beautiful job on the Conti. Looks like you matched the bar tape pretty well to the Radiant Green. What is that tape? I didn't know there was a match.
For that matter, what did you use for paint? I've never seen a match for Radiant Green paint either.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 26, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> Beautiful job on the Conti. Looks like you matched the bar tape pretty well to the Radiant Green. What is that tape? I didn't know there was a match.
> For that matter, what did you use for paint? I've never seen a match for Radiant Green paint either.




It's some ancient OGK tape. The paint is House of Kolor Shimrin Pearl PBC-41 sherwood pearl. This is one of those very rare times when I found an existing formula that is just about a perfect match. Within this line there are a couple promising matches for Radiant red and Radiant blue. Unfortunately this is an obsolete formula line but it can still be had from house of kolor dealers. Here is what I used for the match, a 59 Jaguar compared to HOK.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 26, 2016)

You do beautiful work! I wish I had your skills.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 26, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> You do beautiful work! I wish I had your skills.




Thank you! you have my skills, you just have not ruined enough projects yet to get where I'm at.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 26, 2016)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Here is my 65 Super Sport. Told this story before but this was listed as a 73 but I knew better so off I went to get it. Saw a seat bag in the ad and thought it was a leather Schwinn one but was disappointed to see it was a plastic bag. Oh well.  Got home and found out it was a collectable Hunt Wilde bag so off to ebay and when it sold that turned it into a $5 Super Sport!!
> 
> Working on the bicentennial now, had it a while but kept getting pushed back. Dirtiest paint I have ever seen. Schwinn white bikes seem to do that.
> 
> ...




Love those bicentennials,my Dad bought me one when they came out .I remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 26, 2016)

Great work momo,I wish I could match paint .I am terrible at that part of the hobby .

My family laughs at how bad I am .When i bought this old farmhouse the dining room was a terrible pea green,I mean real bad. We were broke so buying paint was not at the top of the list but that green was a major downer .I went to the store,bought 5 gallons of a beautiful cheery green. Sure enough it was an almost perfect match for the old crappy paint.


----------

